

Google's riches rely on ads, algorithms, and worldwide confusion - moog
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/03/18/when_google_does_evil/

======
symptic
The article points at a 7% reduction in clicks across the Google ad network
between December and January, but if I do recall, Google recently edited the
ads to where users had to click the links directly rather than the square that
housed the ad in efforts to reduce unintentional clicks.

~~~
sosuke
yup, it really put a large dent in my clicks but I wasn't able to find any
viable competition that paid out as well

some adsense users have gone so far as to suggest to potential advertisers to
use image ads over text to increase the click through rate again

~~~
symptic
Do you know if it's against the ToS to create image ads that resemble the text
ads? I can see this working great, though split testing would be a bit harder
since you wouldn't be able to tell which of the 'ads 'the user clicked.

